# ADA 45P - Red Planet



## Luís Cardoso (3 Jun 2019)

*"Red Planet"

Setup date*: 31-05-2019

*Tank*: ADA 45p

*Cabinet: *DIY

*Light*: Twinstar 450S

*Filtration*: EHEim Classic 250

*CO2: *NEO Co2 Difuser Medium

*Others:* Twinstar M5

*Hardscape*: Maple Stone

*Substract*: Neo Soil + Neo Tabs

*Fertilization*: DYI

*Photos*
*
Hardscape:



_MG_5262-2 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

After planting



_MG_5266-2 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

After Filling



IMG_5267 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Day 3



IMG_5273 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_5277 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_5279 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_5280 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_5281 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_5283 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Supported By:*
Twinstar Eu
Aquaflora
Aquario Europe
*
Regards
Luís Cardoso*


----------



## CooKieS (3 Jun 2019)

Very nice stones, and as Always great use of depth and nice path.

Can't wait to see it grows!

Cheers


----------



## TBRO (3 Jun 2019)

Beautiful! Not seen many scapes with red stone, tricky to work with. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (3 Jun 2019)

Stunning (as usual )

Which fish?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (3 Jun 2019)

alto said:


> Stunning (as usual )
> 
> Which fish?



Boraras Urophtalmoides


----------



## Luís Cardoso (3 Jun 2019)

Thank you too all for your words.


----------



## lazybones51 (4 Jun 2019)

Really stunning setup @Luís Cardoso you've done a great job. Loving the contract of colours.


----------



## Tom Michael (4 Jun 2019)

lovely use of colour and texture


----------



## Luís Cardoso (7 Jun 2019)

Day 7
First trimm

After



IMG_5296 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Before



IMG_5303 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Luís Cardoso (7 Jun 2019)

Step by Step video


----------



## Luís Cardoso (17 Jun 2019)

3º Week
Another trimming.
Some normal algae, very strong light, i have dimmed it a bit to 75% now on the startup.
After & Before



_MG_5329 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


_MG_5334 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Goncalo Oliveira (17 Jun 2019)

I love the way you did the hardscape, lovely sense of depth and all fits together very well.
Going to be following this tank!


----------



## Luís Cardoso (31 Jul 2019)

Growing slowly...
3 months of life.



_MG_6172 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Jayefc1 (31 Jul 2019)

Really nice colours and depth mate 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## CooKieS (31 Jul 2019)

Have you added rocks ? I liked it better before


----------



## Luís Cardoso (7 Aug 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Have you added rocks ? I liked it better before


Actually i have removed some...
let me fix the path and plant grow to see if i need to change it.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (7 Aug 2019)

Update
After one more trimm session



_MG_6327 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


_MG_6330 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## CooKieS (21 Aug 2019)

That tank on the right is gorgeous, is it.your iaplc 2019 tank?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (21 Aug 2019)

CooKieS said:


> That tank on the right is gorgeous, is it.your iaplc 2019 tank?



No, that is the IIAC tank.
The iaplc is the 120cm


----------



## Luís Cardoso (6 Sep 2019)

Update
3 Months of life



IMG_6445-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


_MG_6460-Editar by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


_MG_6454 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


_MG_6452 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6448 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


IMG_6449 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## CooKieS (6 Sep 2019)

Hi, nice pics, IS that callicostella prakbiatana on the pic number 5? Thanks


----------



## Luís Cardoso (6 Sep 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Hi, nice pics, IS that callicostella prakbiatana on the pic number 5? Thanks



Thanks.
I think that is Vietnam moss from aquaflora, but not 100% sure.
It came from my 120 tank and there many species on it.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (3 Oct 2019)

Update 03/10/2019




IMG_6670 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_6671 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_6672 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_6676 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_6679 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_6683 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



IMG_6684 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



Regards

Luís Cardoso


----------



## Costa (3 Oct 2019)

What a beautiful tank! Mine looks like sh..


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Oct 2019)

Really nice mate


----------



## alto (4 Oct 2019)

Gorgeous


----------



## Deano3 (4 Oct 2019)

Simply stunning  setting up my 45p soon i just hope can mange to grow plants and i will be happy.

How many bps of co2 you have and whats the ferts ?

Just seen up top there is a vid i will watch later and also same lights and twinstar and i am currently making diy cabinet.

Can i ask if you think twinstar makes much difference and whats your routine for cleaning etc for this tank  love the 45p size. 

Thanks dean 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Janci (6 Oct 2019)

Luís Cardoso said:


> Update
> 3 Months of life
> 
> 
> ...




Gorgeous Luis.
Is that Hydrophila pinnatifida, red stem with green leaves sprouting out of the rocks?


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (7 Oct 2019)

Janci said:


> Gorgeous Luis.
> Is that Hydrophila pinnatifida, red stem with green leaves sprouting out of the rocks?


 Yep


----------



## Luís Cardoso (7 Oct 2019)

Deano3 said:


> Simply stunning  setting up my 45p soon i just hope can mange to grow plants and i will be happy.
> 
> How many bps of co2 you have and whats the ferts ?
> 
> ...



Hi.
Thank you.
I use around 2/3 bps.
Fertilization I use 20ppm per week of K and 0.2 Fe.
Tabs on the soil.
Twinstar light is really good. I have good growth and color on the plants.
Maintenance 50-60% water change per week.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (17 Oct 2019)

5 Months old.
Almost ready for final shot



IMG_6710 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## oscar (17 Oct 2019)

Absolutely stunning.......


----------



## Arana (17 Oct 2019)

Very Nice!


----------



## CooKieS (18 Oct 2019)

Plants are looking healthy and colourful,may I Ask what tabs are you using?

One thing I'm not sure about is that stone over the path in the back, it isn't looking very natural, the last version without it looks better to my eyes?

Cheers


----------



## Luís Cardoso (18 Oct 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Plants are looking healthy and colourful,may I Ask what tabs are you using?
> 
> One thing I'm not sure about is that stone over the path in the back, it isn't looking very natural, the last version without it looks better to my eyes?
> 
> Cheers



Yes I agree with you.
That stone is gone out.
I use tabs from Aquario, usually the 4 types.
Regards


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Jan 2020)

Final Photo day.
Time to move to the next one



_MG_6975 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_6977 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_6979 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_6983 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_6986 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_6987 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_6988 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_6992 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_6994 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_6996 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_6997 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



_MG_6998 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Jan 2020)

Looks beautiful Luis really nicely balanced and well maintained tank cant wait for the next one 

Cheers
J


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Jan 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Looks beautiful Luis really nicely balanced and well maintained tank cant wait for the next one
> 
> Cheers
> J


Thank you

Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## cbaum86 (24 Jan 2020)

One of my favourites over the past few months. Great from start to end, congrats! Looking forward to what's next.


----------



## Deano3 (24 Jan 2020)

Absolutely stunning setup,  can i ask were u  got nano 12mm lily pipes with skimmer ?  And the nano drop checker?

Thanks dean



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Jan 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Absolutely stunning setup,  can i ask were u  got nano 12mm lily pipes with skimmer ?  And the nano drop checker?
> 
> Thanks dean
> 
> ...


The Nano skimmer is from Ista. They are releasing it now.
The drop check I think it's normal size.
Thank you

Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Jan 2020)

cbaum86 said:


> One of my favourites over the past few months. Great from start to end, congrats! Looking forward to what's next.


Thank you

Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (24 Jan 2020)

Luís Cardoso said:


> The Nano skimmer is from Ista. They are releasing it now.
> The drop check I think it's normal size.
> Thank you
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk


Was the inket skimmer and outflow a set as both small in comparison to normal and the drop checker looks very small aswel.

I will Google insta a see if can get hold of one as love that thanks for the info and well done again on tank looks great.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (24 Jan 2020)

Had a quick look but cant find them lily pipes any idea were i can buy from as much smaller and look great in this tank.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (24 Jan 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Had a quick look but cant find them lily pipes any idea were i can buy from as much smaller and look great in this tank.
> 
> Thanks dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


I don't know if they are selling then right now.
It was a gift from Ista.

Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (25 Jan 2020)

Luís Cardoso said:


> I don't know if they are selling then right now.
> It was a gift from Ista.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk


Love the inlet as so small like i say most others like aquascaper look odd in this tank as so large. I need some nano ones like this and also the outflow and drop checker seem smaller sized any recomendations welcome. 

Are you still using intank diffuser ? I seem to have melt on plants at rear of tank in corner even though have a oase 250 so i placed inlet and outlet at oposote sides of tank so one at front and one at rear obviously same side but lots of people dont seem to get problems. I thought may have been due to flow so thats why i placed inlet behind the plants.

I am thinking about using a intank diffuser for a while to see how it is as currently using inline.

Hopefully one day can get results like yours.

Thanks Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Jan 2020)

Yes i use Inline Difuser.
Don't see any relation between the change from inline to other type of Difuser. 


Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (25 Jan 2020)

Stunning work Luis, as always.

Still using ada ferts? 

Cheers


----------



## Luís Cardoso (25 Jan 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Stunning work Luis, as always.
> 
> Still using ada ferts?
> 
> Cheers


More or less.
Lean approach, but still DIY.
Daily K Fe and. Micros.
Twice a week N & P


Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Janci (29 Jan 2020)

Great photos and setup.
Do you always work fishless?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (29 Jan 2020)

Janci said:


> Great photos and setup.
> Do you always work fishless?


They are there, but hidden... 

Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (29 Jan 2020)

Luís Cardoso said:


> They are there, but hidden...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk



boraras urophthalmoides isn't it?


----------



## Luís Cardoso (29 Jan 2020)

CooKieS said:


> boraras urophthalmoides isn't it?


Yes

Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## cyilmaz (6 Nov 2022)

Hello @Luís Cardoso.
Are you happy with the Aquario Neo Soil. I want to use it but i cannot find  much information.


----------

